# Finding a Vet



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, all. I searched the forum this morning and found a similar thread asking for vet recommendations in Salt Lake valley. I'm wondering if anyone might have a good rec for one in Utah County. 

My vet retired a few years back and since then I have tried a couple that I simply don't care for. They are qualified enough, but have zero experience with working dogs and that lifestyle. Again, I'm not questioning qualifications. I'd just like to find someone who understands my lifestyle and goals and such. I'm not quite sure how to put it into words without sounding like a complete jerk.

Anyway, if anyone has experience with a vet they like down this way, I'd appreciate the tip.

Happy hunting to everyone!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nebo Animal Clinic in Spanish Fork is decent. Dr Huff is a down to earth vet and does some large animal stuff as well so he appreciates working dogs. I feel like their staff can sometimes try to nickel and dime ya but overall he's pretty good.

I really like Salt Creek Vet in Nephi. Monty is a great vet and totally understands hunting dogs. He is good priced and won't charge ya for more than ya need. Here's a quick story: I noticed last spring that my dog had a hard lump on her ribcage. Made me nervous so I called a few vets and they all wanted comprehensive x-rays and such and would be pushing $500 just to get a diagnostic done. I called Salt Creek and he just said bring her on down and we will see. So I make the drive to Nephi and pull up in the parking lot and Monty is out on a tractor doing some plowing or something, so he turns off the tractor and walks over. I tell him about the lump and he does a quick examination of my dog on my tailgate. He says that is lump is a result of my dog breaking some ribs last hunting season and that I probably didn't notice it as hunting dogs are tough and will run through the pain. He says the bones came back together a little weird and that resulted in the lump. Told me to keep hunting her and she is good to go--no charge--tailgate examination--everything I want from a vet! He was right as she is doing great and has not skipped a beat this season.

Another time I took one of my males to Monty to be neutered. His price was about like all the other vets which is fine but here is the difference: The other vets give ya the cone of shame for the dog to wear for quite some time and pain meds and then follow-ups and such to wring more $ out of ya. Monty said no need for the cone of shame, if he licks the stitching too much just put something on it (I forget what he told me but it was a household item) and he said the dog would not lick anymore. I asked how long the dog would need to be rested and Monty was like--heck! hunt him next weekend if ya want! That neuter healed up quicker than any other male dog I have had done and seemed fairly painless for the dog as he didn't limp around or even lick it much at all. Compared to the job they do at the spay and neuter clinics it was way better and the recovery was great. 

So there ya go--hope this helps


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Dr. Farrer in Saratoga Springs is a bird dog guy. I have friends that use him and really like him. I'm too far away to drive out there. We have really liked Dr. Bott in Springville.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg Huff at Nebo in Spanish Fork is who I use. Great guy, solid vet. 

.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you, both! I'm in Provo and I'd happily drive either distance for a good vet. I'll check them both out.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

There's another vet in mapleton, off old springville road if i remember correctly.


----------



## Clayclarke (Oct 23, 2019)

Payson family pet is a great vet office been taking my dogs there for years and they have done great work and very knowledgeable and kind folks


----------

